# Jackson Kilroy "in-dash" Helix-5 SI/DI fishfinder



## Mississippi (Apr 1, 2015)

Ok, probably shouldn't have spent the money on this - oh well. I was able to do an "in dash" installation of a Helix-5 on the removable plastic part of my Jackson Kilroy. Everything is installed on it, including the transducer. Makes it really easy to throw on when I go to the lake. I couldn't believe it worked out as well as it did. If anyone wants a step-by-step guide I have pics. Should be able to get most from looking at them....

Enjoy!


----------



## legendaryyaj (Nov 1, 2005)

Very clean install! What makes you second guess your purchase?


----------



## BuzzBait Brad (Oct 17, 2014)

I never knew those dashes existed. I'll have to tell my buddy about that.


----------



## monsterKAT11 (Jun 20, 2004)

You don't have to explain it to me man, i'm all too familiar with getting a grand idea, thinkin it'll be a cheap mod and quickly realizing the dollar signs stack up. Doesn't matter though, because it's all about the fun of the build and the awesome end product. Looks awesome!


----------



## Mississippi (Apr 1, 2015)

Oh, I'm not second guessing. I just mean I shouldn't have spent money. Haha.


----------

